# The anal gland smell once a week??



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

He still gets the "smell" once a week?? seems like he does it when he goes out for a ride in the car. Today he did it when my daughter was "playing/teasing" him. Is this normal? the vet said his glands seem fine.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

They can release their anal glands when stressed or frightened. Doesn't mean they're impacted.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

ok thanks!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> They can release their anal glands when stressed or frightened. Doesn't mean they're impacted.


Also when really excited which might be the case here. When I was a kid (eons ago) I had a dog who always pooted in the car.:doh:


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucy does when she's frightened. Oh, it's awful!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

uggggh its just awful!! my arm smelled and got on my shirt when hes on my lap in car!! yucckkkyyy boy


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

One tip for reducing the yukky smell--take commercial ear cleaner fluid and soak it on a cotton ball(s), then wipe down Oakley's anus and feathering if it got on that as well. The nurses at the vet clinic taught me that nifty trick! They also used something called Genta Spray after expressing one of our dog's anal sacs.

If it's continual and Oakley isn't excited or stressed it might be he needs more fiber.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> One tip for reducing the yukky smell--take commercial ear cleaner fluid and soak it on a cotton ball(s), then wipe down Oakley's anus and feathering if it got on that as well. The nurses at the vet clinic taught me that nifty trick! They also used something called Genta Spray after expressing one of our dog's anal sacs.
> 
> If it's continual and Oakley isn't excited or stressed it might be he needs more fiber.


 ok i will try that! His food is 3.5% fiber. maybe he needs more..


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yep, when Flora gets really really excited or really nervous she expresses her anal glands. You get used to it... sort of. :yuck:


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

I had the same problem with Cooper during the summer: he smelled once a week, especially if there were long car rides involved. The solution came unexpectedly when I took him to the vet for a non related issue. He was put on antibiotics and the vet told me that they would be good for the anal glands too, as they were smelly too often and that could be caused by a small infection. And it was exactly like that! Since the antibiotics, they have never smelled again!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

West said:


> I had the same problem with Cooper during the summer: he smelled once a week, especially if there were long car rides involved. The solution came unexpectedly when I took him to the vet for a non related issue. He was put on antibiotics and the vet told me that they would be good for the anal glands too, as they were smelly too often and that could be caused by a small infection. And it was exactly like that! Since the antibiotics, they have never smelled again!


 thats interesting!! i will have to ask the vet about it, thanks!!


----------

